# Homebrew High Concentration Gear



## Ruturaj (Aug 4, 2011)

I am totally new to this so please don't use short forms
I am getting test prop and NPP in powder form
I want to make a high concentration gear
What I will need to buy?
I want to make 300mg/ml test prop and 200mg/ml npp


----------



## booze (Aug 5, 2011)

have a look half the page down
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/138201-homebrew-high-concentration-gear.html


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 13, 2011)

high doses of prop will hurt like hell


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah high dose prop will most likely be painful as fuck, and I kinda doubt it will even hold in solution at that dosage, especially with the addition of npp


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Why not 150 to 200mg on each one? That's more than enough.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 14, 2011)

why did you pich these two powders? short esters are harder to brew. this being your first time and all


----------



## GMO (Sep 14, 2011)

300mg/ml PROP?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 14, 2011)

i seriously doubt that will be able to hold .. make it half the concentration and shoot twice, will be a HELL of alot easier for you (and probably less painful)


----------



## smash1904 (Oct 22, 2013)

Can you use the same recipe for tne as npp for higher doses? Im looking for a recipe for 150mg/ml or greater...


----------



## smash1904 (Oct 22, 2013)

Like I have one for 100mg/ml


----------

